# Eigenes Webradio



## Nohh (26. Dezember 2008)

Hallo tutorials.de,

das Thema wurde sicherlich schon 1000 x besprochen. Es geht um das eigene Webradio. 

Ich möchte meinen Freunden und mir ein kleines Webradio bieten

Die einfachste Variante ist es über Winamp zu machen. Mit dem Shoutcast Plug-In.

Vllt kann sich jemand zu Wort melden.

Ich habe es nach folgendem Tutorial gemacht, was nicht ausführlich genug ist:
http://www.netzwelt.de/news/74924_2-tutorial-der-weg-zum-eigenen.html

Ich stell mal direkt meine Frage:

Warum bekomme ich im Output keine Verbindung?

Ich habe im SHOUTcast Source (Winamp = Strg + P)

(Im Reiter) Main = Output 1
(Im Reiter) Output 1:
Connection > Output Configuration
Address: localhost
Port: 8000
PW: blabla
Encoder: 1

Reconnection TimeOut: 5

(Im Reiter) Encoder:
Encoder 1

Encoder Type:
MP3 Encoder
Encoder Settings:
....Mono

(Im Reiter) Input:
Input Device:
Soundcard Input
Input Settings:
44100Hz, Stereo usw...

wenn ich jetzt also wieder zum Reiter Output gehe und jetzt Connect klicken will. macht er das nicht. Im Main zeigt er Disconnected an. Kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen?

Alle Tools sind installiert, ich hab ne Playlist, Port sind freigeschaltet, hab ne DynDns.

Gruß und würde mich sehr um Antwort freuen

Nohh 

P.S. Frohe Feiertage noch


----------



## Nohh (26. Dezember 2008)

kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen?

ist echt wichtig.:-(

gruß


----------



## djbergo (26. Dezember 2008)

Um überhaupt Senden zu können brauchst du ShoutCAST Server.

http://www.shoutcast.com

Zusätzlich benötigst du Portfreigaben von deinem Rechner aus, sonst können deine Freunde die Musik NICHT hören.

Die Variante, die mir am besten gefällt und die ich auch selbst nutze:

Als DJ (Moderator) SAM 4
Server (Dedicated Server) ShoutCast Server LINUX
Zusätzlich nutze ich noch ein paar andere sachen, die aber nicht wichtig sind.

Also mit Winamp hast du schon alles richtig gemacht.


----------



## Nohh (26. Dezember 2008)

ja hab ich jetzt verstanden^^

jetzt bekomm ich immer ne message:

Invalid Password! 

weiß jemand wo ich das ändern kann? bzw wo das steht im server...


gruß

nohh


----------



## djbergo (27. Dezember 2008)

ich glaub server.cfg oder server.ini heißt die Datei, wo alles drin steht.

Wenn du da noch nichts geändert hast, dann sollte das passwort changeme sein.


----------

